# Dog doesn't do anything when I'm gone.. ever



## neff (Jun 8, 2011)

I have classes and work, so I'm always out during the week days. My dog is left in the gated bathroom with his bed, all his toys, plenty of water, rawhides, stuffed kong, EVERYTHING! But whenever I come home, everything looks untouched. His water bowls are also almost full.

To be sure, I left my webcam on one day and saw that all he does is lay on the floor for 8 hours. He got up to drink once. I'm very concerned because I don't want him to be so bored.

Is there anything I can give him? I'm even considering getting him a friend, since he loves other dogs..


----------



## afriendtoben (Apr 25, 2012)

Ha, nice problem to have. Seriously some dogs just sleep till their owners return. If you have already given him everything and he doesn't care what else can you do. FWIW dogs are a lot of work esp if you get the wrong one. Getting a second dog just to keep him company doesn't make a lot of sense to me. He wants to sleep, so let him sleep.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

If he was bored, he'd probably chew something- either the toys or your door frame or his bed etc.
If he was anxious, he'd be pacing, drooling, scratching at the door etc.
Dogs sleep a lot and like you when you are sleeping, don't really get very thirsty doing nothing. 

If YOU want a second dog for YOU, then its something to consider but since its entirely possible you wouldn't be able to leave both dogs alone anyway AND a second dog is a lot more work, getting one as company for your first dog is rarely a good idea. He sounds fine. Normal really. If he had a window to look out of, he'd probably sit and stare out the window and then sleep the rest of the time.
My dog seems to divide his time during my workday between Window A, Window B and sleeping on the couch/floor. He doesn't chew toys and he may or may not drink much (but he'll drink in the evening after a walk of course). He seems quite content like that.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

What does he do while yo're home? Do you take him places, walk him, play with him, train him? If you are tiring him out while your home then I wouldn't worry about him not doing much during the day.
I also agree that getting a second dog as a friend for the first dog isn't a good reason to get a second dog. You be your dog's friend.


----------



## Nev Allen (Feb 17, 2010)

How old is the pup? If he is older then he is just content. If he is a pup, then you have a volcano waiting to erupt. 
Currently he is not bored, just content. Relax and enjoy the piece of mind.


----------



## sscott87 (Feb 19, 2012)

PatchworkRobot said:


> What does he do while yo're home? Do you take him places, walk him, play with him, train him? If you are tiring him out while your home then I wouldn't worry about him not doing much during the day.
> I also agree that getting a second dog as a friend for the first dog isn't a good reason to get a second dog. You be your dog's friend.


Pretty much what I was going to say. If he is stimulated when you're home and have the time, be it walks, runs, training, whatever it is that works for the both of you, then I wouldn't worry about it. If he were to typically spend his time doing the same thing, absolutely nothing, even when you're home, then I think perhaps you could be concerned. As-is, you have it quite nicely! Getting a second dog though, be sure to do so because you want another and know that you can handle the addition in all aspects, and not jumping into it simply for your current dog.


----------



## neff (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the quick responses! I left out the part where his energy explodes and goes insane when I get home. I walk, train, and play with him every morning and the moment I get home, but he has so much energy pent up it's hard to keep up. He's young, a little over a year old, so I understand. Guess it's something I have to deal with as long as there's nothing to be concerned about


----------



## Brieana (May 9, 2012)

My pug is the same way. If I'm gone for less than 4 hours, I kennel him. If I'm gone all day I leave him in the bathroom. I can leave toys, small treats, water, anything and all he does is lie there all day. After he's calmed down and gone outside, he'll run to wherever he was staying and bring out his toys to play with. 
My boyfriend says when I leave, he's very subdued and sleeps a lot. He also spends long stretches staring at the door.


----------



## sscott87 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yep, built-up energy isn't unusual either, especially for a young one, as you seem to have figured already. When I get home after Jax being alone 8+ hours, he's energetic as can be so I try to wear him out most days, in part so he'll calm down and in part to make certain he gets his exercise and whatnot for the day. Just be thankful you have this "problem" and not the opposite!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I have 3 dogs, and when I'm gone, they all just lay around. When I get home, it's PARTY TIME!!!. Even if my DH is home with them, they just lay around. When I get home, I can go out back (they have a doggie door to yard), and they will come out there and start chasing each other and wrestling. But they won't play with each other if I'm not home.


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

I have two dogs and what do they do with each others company? Sleep most of the time anyways when we're gone. Really, the idea of getting him a friend to get him active while you're gone could be pretty useless if they're not interested. Mine play with each other, chew on hides, play with toys when we're home - it's like they need a audience for it.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Honestly, my dog doesn't do a whole lot during the day even when I'm home. She's happy to play, go for walks etc. at a moment's notice, but if nothing's going on she tends to just sleep. Every once in a while she'll chew on a bone or mess around with a rope by herself, but most of her activity involves me.


----------



## dannimac (Feb 22, 2012)

Mine sleeps, too, and watches the door says my mom


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

All mine seems to do when we're gone is drag toys into his crate and sleep with them (he's in an expen with an open crate during the day while we work). At lunch time my husband takes him out for a bit, then after work we do all sorts of things, like go to classes and playgroups and the park or play in the yard. I've found on days that I am home, he pretty much sleeps most of the day too. It's just his routine, and I'm fine with it. It's better than being destructive, and he gets plenty of stimulation and exercise after work.


----------



## BruceUK (Jan 13, 2012)

This thread has made me feel much better about Alfie's behaviour when we're out. Honestly we can leave the most amazing treats in there for him; bully sticks, stuffed kongs, whatever, and he won't touch them at all while we're out. We get back, open the doggy gate, he'll greet us for like 10 seconds, shoot back in, grab the treat and he's off with it. I reckon I could leave a steak dinner on the floor for an hour and it would be untouched when I got back!


----------



## KaywinnitLee (Jan 1, 2012)

What about doggy day care? I don't think you should get a second dog if you are working/studying so much, but your dog could make lots of friends at day care


----------

